# Paper tuning a bow HELP!!!



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 11, 2011)

About ready to wrap this thing around a tree. :evil: 
I've got a 2010 Bowtec SWAT, 50lbs 31" draw length. Octane hostage rest and gold tip expeditoin hunter arrows 400grain 5575 with 100grain tips. Bought the bow new last year had the shop set it up for me. Everythings been great and it's shot good but after seeing my dads bowtec Admiral FLX shoot I decided to paper tune my bow like we did his. I was thinking mine had some room for improvment plus it just seemed like the thing to do to see if I could get any more accuary out of my bow. Any ways my bow allways shoots tail left and tip right. there is no adjusment what so ever that I've made to help this. My arrows are not under spined I've even tried some arrows that are over spined but this thing always shoots tail left. I've moved my rest left a 1/16" until it was way to far left and same thing to the right and still shoots the same. Any ideas why. I don't think it's me and my shooting stance because I've always been pretty consistent. What could it be.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 11, 2011)

Some how the fletching is hitting becasue it keeps tearing off the bottom left fletching. Kinda think I need to replace the brushes on the hostage and see if that doesn't hep things.


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 14, 2011)

https://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf

This is GOLD!!!!! It starts with rough tuning, then finer, till you can be tuned in perfect. I don't care what bow you have, it should be able to shoot 50 yards no problem (shooter issues excluded). I never get to the real fine tuning, the midrange is enought for me to shoot 4inch groups at 50.

Some quesitons, Are you about 10 feet away from the paper? Are you dropping your bow hand when you shoot? Are you using a release or fingers? If you are rolling off fingers and dropping your bow hand, you will have issues. Assuming you are the perfect shooter, check your cable guides for contact. On my bowtech, I had to move the cable guide out another 1/4 inch because it as contacting just the edge of the fletchings. On your bow, you might be able to move the cables to the other side of the guide to make it work. 
I'm sure you're already shooting with your cock vane up, so we can elminate that as an issue. If the rest is giving you trouble, swap it out. If you like the captive rests, a whisker biscuit is cheap and effective (I shot one for years, it works). I use a dropaway now, so that eliminates the rest as an issue. Kind of pricy, but one less thing to worry about. 

Why do you think there are problems? Is it not as accurate as another bow?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 14, 2011)

Bare shaft tune


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 14, 2011)

If he's getting contact somewhere, all of the bow tuning guides go out the window. Assuming its a RH bow, I can't see why the bottom left fletching would be coming off, unless the rest is screwy, or you don't have the cock vane directly upward.

Additionally, if everything else has been adjusted, there is no contact, and it's still tearing left, it could easily be your form. I've been shooting since I was 13, and my form still sucks compared to a lot of people I've shot with.

That's why I don't believe in paper tuning. Walkback tuning and bareshaft tuning are good, but I prefer broadhead tuning. Nothing will expose an improper set up like a 1.5 inch cut Striker Magnum 8)


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'd figured it out the day after I posted. I bought a new set of brushes for the hostage and it pare tuned fine after that. Thanks again.


----------

